# Carissa's Wierd



## Tristana (21. November 2010)

Hört hier noch jemand Carissa's Wierd ?

Und wenn ja was haltet ihr davon ?

Hörproben:

Carissa's Wierd - Die

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd7mkMIMpzI


Carissa's Wierd - Drunk with the only Saints I Know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiR_mji70L8


----------



## Ihateyou (22. November 2010)

Riesiger Fan seit knapp 4 Jahren. 

Tragödie, dass sie ihre Reunion-Shows nur in den Staaten gespielt haben.


----------

